# Raising barn kitties?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Although I have a cat, I really don't know much about raising or training kittens. The cat I have was an adult I rescued during hurricanes in 2004.
He stays both in, and outside.
My main question is, my daughter just brought home 2 kittens, a brother and sister.
I want them to stay in the barn. I plan on getting them fixed, but would a boy and a girl be a problem? I told her to get 2 females, but she brought these 2 home. What about my male cat...would he fight with the other boy?
He's fixed too.
Please offer any tips for raising these kitties...I appreciate any help!! THANKS!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A male kitten will typically leave home once he matures. If he is fixed he'll probably stay. If the new cats stay outside, and the old one is in and out they will sort out their territories. Right now, the old cat will probably leave the kittens alone.

Even with barn cats, they need to be socialized to people, petted, etc.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

O.K. Thanks Maura...we are spending time with them, as you said to socialize.
I introduced the older cat to them, but he hisses at them...hmmmm?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Having introduced new cats a few times, existing cats will always hiss at new ones, even kittens until they get used to them. 
Some males (nuetered or not)will dominate others -- males or females. Others will cause no problems.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Get both kittens spayed/neutered early. They're capable of breeding at 3 to 4 months of age. They seem to get pregnant that early here plus you don't really want a male kitten learning how to spray.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a male and female farm cats. Got them as kittens, fed them well, canned food and cat milk in addition to regular dry food. I kept them locked in the garage with a litter box for 2 weeks. Then I started to let them out during the day and called them in a night with canned food. They were both fixed by 6 months old and they are now 4 years old and they stay around here, sleep in the garage, have a cat door to it and are very friendly. 
I do get them vaccinated once a year and are wormed 4 times a year since they eat field mice and etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Male cats always seem to run from kittens. Some instinct tells them to. You will see your older cat paying more attention to them. Then, one day he'll hiss and paw at one, maybe worse. This is his way of teaching the kittens proper manners. It will look awful, but the kitten won't be harmed. Next time, you'll see the kitten approach cautiously, which is the proper approach.

Outdoor kittens that come to age in the summer, as these will, are going to go into heat. As Ted wrote, you'll want to get them neutered, at least the female spayed, young. Ask your vet.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks again ...I already made an appt. to get them both fixed. They're too small right now(6 weeks). 
So far, they're doing nicely. I have them in a large dog cage, with food, water and a small liter box. We let them walk around the stall when the the horses are out.
Just one more question...can they have regular people milk? The lady we got them from said to give them warm milk.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

At six weeks they would normally be partially weaned, which means you can give them cat food. If you want them healthy with a good immune system you'll need to give them a high end product. I would feed them raw chicken wings and bits of raw organ meat. Pasturized milk will not have the necessary enzymes for the kittens to be able to break down the milk completely. If you want to give them milk you can buy a kitten replacement milk.

You can also train them to go outside. What I've done is pick a spot away from the house, dig it up so it's very loose, like cat litter, then put clean cat litter over it. Place the kittens on the spot. They will know it's there when they need it. 

Aren't they adorable?


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

WONDERFUL!! Thanks for the advice. Yes, they are tooo cute...I'll ask my daughter to post some pics.


----------

